# Hey everyone, nice to meet you!



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey everyone,
Thx for the approval!
I found this forum while google searching for midi controller reviews and plug in oppinions etc 

I am Composer and Live Musician based in Switzerland and Germany. I work mainly for Theater (Dance Productions and Plays), Television and Radio.

I refused to work with libraries for a long time, until I discovered Spitfire Audio about two years ago. I was looking for tools to produce a dramatic musical like song and bought my first Albion while it was on Sale. (The old one)

Now I heavily use many libraries for my work, learning to control and increase the workflow. I still consider myself a beginner, learn new things everyday and bla bla bla that's it more or less.

This forum already helped me a lot before signing up and I felt like I wanna be part of this.

Sunny Greetings::

Fever Phoenix


----------

